# Pictures of anything Black & white or Sepia



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2019)

Our wedding pic...No color in '63!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

A little thing like a world war was not about to disrupt her day...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2019)

Testing photos...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2019)

1964
.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2019)

I think they call these a joint??




Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> I think they call these a joint??


Holy smoke!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Holy smoke!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2019)

The Kiss of Life ,1968 By Rocco Morabito (Pulitzer Prize)  Apprentice lineman J.D. Thompson is breathing life into the mouth of another apprentice lineman, Randall G. Champion, who hangs unconscious after receiving a jolt of high voltage. Morabito was driving on West 26th Street in July 1967 on another assignment when he saw Champion dangling from the pole. He called an ambulance and grabbed his camera. Champion recovered.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

The outdoor seating at our fave pub...I took this myself..


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*I took this one myself in Greece in winter ... ..couldn't resist this lonely old lady sitting by herself looking out to sea.. wonder what her back story was ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## chic (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

...fabulous to see you Chic, missed you ..welcome back....


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

I took this picture myself, from inside the 17th century  village pub, overlooking the village high street...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2019)

This is Our dog, Digger, he's such a scamp... even tho' he's 10 years old he still bounces around like a 2 year old...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

He melts my  heart !!!  @hollydolly.....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

This is a picture I took myself of the woods near my house..


----------



## chic (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2019)

*Used to be a post office but is now a Trump Building.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2019)

Bonnie said:


>


*The famous Chicago 'Bean'...the picture doesn't do it justice.*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2019)

Are white pics permissible here?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## chic (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 8, 2019)

This hat is worthy of Ascot. Maybe?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 7, 2019)

Super *^


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

chic said:


> View attachment 81659


She looks like you, @chic!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

I agree she does look like Chic...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

Hols & RR, You're too kind!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Good ole Photoshop ....


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2019)

i


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

That's why I don't drink coffee. ^


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 31, 2019)

Jason Mamoa....I cant help myself posting him twice now, lol....


----------



## chic (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2020)

*Brigitte Bardot with brown hair!*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>



We have almost the exact wagon parked on our property....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2020)

View attachment 89451


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 6, 2020)

View attachment 90501


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

* Dublin Ireland*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)

Blue eyes ^^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*3D Render  of a Mercedes Concept Car ^^^^^*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

@PopsnTuff , I know exactly where that photo was taken. It was taken in Wales on the first floor of a coffee shop chain , called Caffe  Nero's... ... if you look here you'll see it,  and spin the picture around  and see opposite George's Fish and chip shop..  

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...Li06WXLA_4oB5ST-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> @PopsnTuff , I know exactly where that photo was taken. It was taken in Wales on the first floor of a coffee shop chain , called Caffe  Nero's... ... if you look here you'll see it,  and spin the picture around  and see opposite George's Fish and chip shop..
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...Li06WXLA_4oB5ST-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-GB


Wow that's amazing....sounds like you've been there in the past.....and thanks for the update and photo xo


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2020)

Train station lockdown Belgium


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Berlin *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Believe it or not this is The Bronx.. in 1897


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)




----------



## chic (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)




----------



## chic (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


*Hey now, that's my kinda town...**CHICAGO!*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

Hamburg Germany


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)

_Memorial to the Soviet soldier,_
_It's called "I'm killed before rzhev"_
_Opening at 2020 to May 9_


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (May 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*Montenegro *


----------



## Ceege (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

Holland


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

Sicily


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Seeing through fish eye lenses


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2020)

oops just realised I put my green pic here in the Black and white page..


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2020)

It was lovely Holly ^


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

Our normally packed motorway in my county, during lockdown


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Our normally packed motorway in my county, during lockdown


Looks like a Connecticut Interstate Hwy on my way to Hartford!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)

California St, in San Francisco CA


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Looks like a Connecticut Interstate Hwy on my way to Hartford!


 amazing...!! .. I wish it looked like this all the time sadly it is always nose-to-tail traffic...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)

Alphonse Mucha


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Ettore “Hector” Boiardi (pronounced boy-ar-dee)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 20, 2020)

Very nice photography ladies. ^ & ^


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you @chic


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

Palermo, Sicily


----------



## chic (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 1, 2020)

Lots of missing pictures here, or is it me??


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

Must be you @chic ..no missing pics here...


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks Holly. I'm seeing all your picture posts again.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

This is an open air museum in England


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 6, 2020)

Razorbill Auks


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Annie Oakley 1899 Sharpshooter American Old West ​


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)

Lockheed 1944 , CA, Sally Wadsworth


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2020)

Pearl Harbor.   Dec. 7, 1941


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2020)

photographer:


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

View attachment 139270View attachment 139270


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

I've been on this train many times in Malaga Spain


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Soviet kindergarten party - 1950's

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## chic (Dec 30, 2020)

Can I put something just black here or should I start a new thread for that?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)

*Pearl dress and headdress 1920 *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

I love this picture of a Victorian street lamp taken near the London eye....


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2021)

I love it too. ^


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Feb 19, 2021)

Clever thing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Soviet babies sleep in a light frost. (1958)

*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 149506


I can't look at this enough! Just breathtaking.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2021)

*Princeton students after a freshman vs sophomore snowball fight in 1893!  

*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Princeton students after a freshman vs sophomore snowball fight in 1893!
> 
> View attachment 154828*


must have had rocks in those snowballs holy crap!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Princeton students after a freshman vs sophomore snowball fight in 1893!
> 
> View attachment 154828*


Wondering how they came to get their photo taken.....

"Hey, we're pretty messed up- let's go get our picture taken!"

Boneheads


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Wondering how they came to get their photo taken.....
> 
> "Hey, we're pretty messed up- let's go get our picture taken!"
> 
> Boneheads


Maybe they were arrested for deadly snowballs and this is their mug shot!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155870


@SetWave, you can enlarge your image by clicking on it after you've pasted it and see the little blue tabs on the corners. Grab one with your mouse and pull it out.

That multi-color wave you posted would look great enlarged... just sayin'


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @SetWave, you can enlarge your image by clicking on it after you've pasted it and see the little blue tabs on the corners. Grab one with your mouse and pull it out.
> 
> That multi-color wave you posted would look great enlarged... just sayin'


Thanks.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 2, 2021)

It took me a minute ^.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

It's so crazy. Every so often you guys post pics and all I see is a blank post. LOL! Must be some weirdo glitch.


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)




----------



## chic (May 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*Iceman, Houston Texas 1928
(excuse me while I ogle an almost 100 year old photo!) 

*


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Hooded Merganser


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 170990


LOL, the first smartphone ? Notice the emoji buttons on the left.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 177304


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

This framed piece of art had been hanging on the wall by the staircase for a long time. I kinda like it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

RubyK said:


>


I used to live on Hayling Island  when I was first married.... ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 9, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I used to live on Hayling Island  when I was first married.... ^^^^


Were you at Sandhills Corner?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

No lol... never even heard of Sandhills corner at Hayling Island... we were in  Hollow Lane...


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2021)

Same car and same males 50 yrs. later.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Nebraska 1910

*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 21, 2021)

1842 Wedding


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

this was an actual thing during the second world war in Paris....


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

I think I'd break my neck going down those stairs,^^^^^ I'm sure I wouldn't be able to tell where the next step was...


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

^^^ stunning


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Liberty being constructed in France


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

Fishwife!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)

Belgian shepherds


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

@hollydolly All of your pictures on this page have gone missing!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh I can see some of them but you're right they've all gone. I wonder if it's because I had all of them in a folder on my desktop, and I just trashed the folder.. I mean can't keep them forever can I ?... or maybe it's got something to do with Postimage, sometimes that goes haywire.. hmmm.. I dunno.....thanks for pointing it out tho' @Pink Biz ..I wouldn't have noticed.. that will mean probably it's the same on every colour thread then...*yikes*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

I have been to this cafe on the  Island of Crete in  Greece , we had the Meze there..it was the best we ever had


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 207568


how cute is that...?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

I took this pic myself a couple of days ago..it's a small alcove in my house..


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)

*Catrin Welz-Stein*​


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2022)




----------



## chic (May 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

^^^^ no pic


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:50 PM)




----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:25 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 8:25 AM)




----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 5:38 PM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 9:13 PM)




----------

